# How To Rebuild Tecumseh Electric Start?



## brokenknee (Dec 13, 2008)

> *all it does go in hit the flywheel and won't turn the flywheel *




Does it make a high pitched whining sound? If so it is most likely your starter drive, which usually is not to big of job to replace. Or does it make one solid click and then do nothing, that would be most likely your selinod and that too is not a big job.


----------



## asian432003 (Sep 5, 2009)

brokenknee said:


> Does it make a high pitched whining sound? If so it is most likely your starter drive, which usually is not to big of job to replace. Or does it make one solid click and then do nothing, that would be most likely your selinod and that too is not a big job.


*Yes, It does make a high pitched noise !!!
I took it apart and clean the carbon inside ....Put it back ...but no luck.
How do i fix that starter drive? Can you help? 
Thanks in advance!!!*


----------



## brokenknee (Dec 13, 2008)

You normally just replace the starter drive. This usually means you have to take your starter apart to install it. I am not sure about your particular starter, but I have been able to purchase just the starter drive in four wheel ATVs. 

You may also want to price out the cost of a new starter and see if it is cost effective just to replace the drive.


----------

